# Klein Tradesman pro tool master backpack



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

Has anyone seen or used this?
http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/tradesman-pro-organizers/tradesman-pro-tool-master-backpack


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The general consensus is that it's a raging piece of garbage.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I just can't get on board with the idea of a tool backpack. They are heavy enough without the tools in them, let alone full of the stuff I would put in there. Honestly, after all the different methods I have tried over the years, the best tool system I have ever used is a $5 Husky plastic tool tray.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

One of my guys had one, just asked him about it after seeing this post since I haven't seen it in awhile. He hated it and uses it for his spare set of tools at him to collect dust.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

MTW said:


> I just can't get on board with the idea of a tool backpack. They are heavy enough without the tools in them, let alone full of the stuff I would put in there. Honestly, after all the different methods I have tried over the years, the best tool system I have ever used is a $5 Husky plastic tool tray.


They seem really popular with "youngsters" in various trades over here, with the Fatmax almost being a fashion accessory...


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

This isn't the original one that they came out with a few years ago. It's an updated one, similar to the veto one.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

I have seen 2 younger first years with them but no one else.
They look great and the compartments look nice to but I dont know how they hold because they are the only 2 I have seen with them. 
In general I am not a fan of backpacks though because they are basically junkie suitcases in my area.


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thank you. Im tired of my shoulder bag so im trying to find something else. I work for a large company doing commercial. Im guessing from your name you work in Boston. Im actually working in Natick


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

PaddyF924 said:


> Thank you. Im tired of my shoulder bag so im trying to find something else. I work for a large company doing commercial. Im guessing from your name you work in Boston. Im actually working in Natick


He's actually from the Dominican Republic. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

https://goo.gl/images/hY8NyD


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

PaddyF924 said:


> Thank you. Im tired of my shoulder bag so im trying to find something else. I work for a large company doing commercial. Im guessing from your name you work in Boston. Im actually working in Natick


You guessed right.
Times are good now, hope you are staying busy and making money:smile: 

I know a few guys who have the tool bags with the collapsible handle and wheels, they swear by them. Might be worth a look if you have to move around a lot. Husky is the cheapest of them but Klein and Milwaukee also sell rolling tool bags as they call them


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have been given tool back packs by employers as they think it makes you that much more mobile when covering ground inside a large school, mall, factory, etc.

After using many different varieties the only ones I would EVER use are from Toolpak.

They hold up very well over time and they weigh like nothing empty.

They also repel water and have never rusted the tools stored in them.

http://www.toolpak.com/

The 4 panel model holds a boat load of tools.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Tool Pak:


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

I've seen these online. I may try finding a local supplier to take a look in person. I work for a very large company, non union but with a tool list.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

PaddyF924 said:


> I've seen these online. I may try finding a local supplier to take a look in person. I work for a very large company, non union but with a tool list.


You can order them online from the company or call them at 1-800-258-8458


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thank you. After looking online I appreciate opinion of someone who has actually used different models


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

PaddyF924 said:


> I've seen these online. I may try finding a local supplier to take a look in person. I work for a very large company, non union but with a tool list.


Guessing from that description you mean Griffin which makes you my sworn enemy:vs_laugh: 

There have been many a time I wish I had the the rolling toolbag. Have a Klein bag with shoulder strap that is heavy as hell and like you I tend to do large jobs but mostly in the city and Cambridge and carrying that thing can be a pain. 
I get jealous when me and a coworker have to move somewhere and he is wheeling his bag around and I am switching shoulders carrying mine


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

No not Griffin thank god lol.

The problem with rolling bags is stairs. I had one and snapped the handle


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

PaddyF924 said:


> Thank you. After looking online I appreciate opinion of someone who has actually used different models


I spent 4 years in the 1980s working on satellite stations and that was my first Toolpak, it is the largest one. 

I still have it an other than one missing zipper pull it still works and looks good.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I spent 4 years in the 1980s working on satellite stations and that was my first Toolpak, it is the largest one.
> 
> I still have it an other than one missing zipper pull it still works and looks good.


Mech, is the one in your photos with the blue interior the 6 or 4 panel model? I remember when we talked about this before you suggested the 4 panel as a great choice. I am still sorting this out but am in no great hurry since the new bag will be for my home and personal use plus any volunteer work at the local church. The nice thing about the Toolpak is you can buy three of the four panel models for the price of one larger Veto bag. Since I won't be beating it to death on the job the brute toughness of the Veto is not really called for. Thank you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Satch said:


> Mech, is the one in your photos with the blue interior the 6 or 4 panel model? I remember when we talked about this before you suggested the 4 panel as a great choice. I am still sorting this out but am in no great hurry since the new bag will be for my home and personal use plus any volunteer work at the local church. The nice thing about the Toolpak is you can buy three of the four panel models for the price of one larger Veto bag. Since I won't be beating it to death on the job the brute toughness of the Veto is not really called for. Thank you.


YES the blue one is the 4 panel model.

If I get a few minutes in the am I will take pics of the 6 panel bag.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The old 6 panel tool pak:














































The 6th panel is a large pocket inside the first section that can hold a laptop and then there are two large pockets in the front for meters and an impact or drill.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Mech, I am seeing a broken link warning on your pics.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

They are there now. Nice. I do think the 4 panel would be sufficient for me. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Satch said:


> They are there now. Nice. I do think the 4 panel would be sufficient for me. Thanks for posting the pics.


You're welcome.

The 4 panel is fine for all I used to carry to commission new equipment.

It holds plenty.


----------

